# why rollers for painting background?



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just curious - everyone I read about used a roller. I'd feel more comfortable with my nice brush.

What am I missing?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Probably just brush strokes, an even coat, and ease of application. With multiple coats, you'd probably avoid seeing the brush strokes.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only used spray paint. Next tank is getting plasti-dip sprayed so it can be removed if necessary.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I found a roller was easier, as often the paint wanted to "pull" off of the glass when using a brush. Take your time, and expect to need multiple coats to get good coverage.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Unless you are doing this with fish still in the tank or inside your house, spray paint is the way to go. Its so much easier and less messy.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

So despite my reservation I used the roller. It turned out amazing. It took 3.5 coats.

I couldn't spray for several reasons:
-cold outside and I don't have a garage
-nobody to help me move the tank once I got it in place (125 gallon)

I think I'd actually use the rollers again next time even if I had the chance to spray.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just plasi-dipped a 55 gallon. Took a lot of coats (pretty much a full can) but came out great.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Brush strokes..

Use the fur type roller in the kits, and acrylic latex. This paint will pretty much roll off if/when you decide to change colors.


----------

